
Snapchat Keeps Unique Daily Audience Against Instagram Challenge - taylorbuley
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-03/snapchat-keeps-unique-daily-audience-against-instagram-challenge
======
Network2020
Good to hear for Snapchat, but they're going to have to do something major to
change they're feature-as-an-app social network into something more
substantial if they want to be able to stay alive in the long run. They're
being hit by al sides from Facebook-owned companies to Apple's iMessage.

I recall Snap,inc. purchasing Vurb, but I don't believe we've really seen the
app integrated to its full ability. The only change, from what I can see, is
being able to search anything that was posted publicly. If they move quickly
to really integrate the features from Vurb into Snapchat, Snapchat may be able
to truly differentiate itself from Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp and
Messenger.

